# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  prsentation Phil le nul

## philenull

bonjour

retrait de 64 ans, je vis des jours paisibles au soleil  :8-): 

je vais tre un peu long, vous n'tes pas oblig de tout lire  ::mrgreen:: 

j'ai commenc l'informatique en .... il y a trop longtemps  :8O:  1968      

 l'poque ou un 55Mo faisait 3 mtres de long (avec l'imprimante  ::ccool::  )
c'tait un GE55 de chez Bull
langage spcifique GESAL driv du Cobol si je me souviens bien
un boulot sympa, j'allais voir toutes les petites secrtaires des services et un peu leurs chefs aussi pour faire l'analyse de leurs besoins et je programmais, puis faisait perforer mes lignes sur cartes  ::lol::  et oui, les jeunes, a a exist
je suis un homme d'extrieur et de contacts, alors le jour o l'on m'a clou dans un bureau pour ne faire que de la programmation, je me suis cass et suis parti dans le commerce

puis pour moi l'aventure d'Access a commenc dans les annes 1995
ma socit faisait de la vente par correspondance et j'avoue que c'est grce  Access que cette socit a prospr, merci Microsoft
une devis que l'on tapait en 5 minutes ne demandait plus que 30 secondes 
je faisais programmer par des stagiaires, et je modifiais mes bases surtout en faisant de la bidouille, en interprtant et en compltant les lignes de programmation

aujourd'hui, je travaille avec 4 bases quasi quotidiennement

une pour mon rpertoire avec 1100  enregistrements, j'ai beaucoup d'amis  ::): 
une pour ma banque
une pour mes achats et ventes sur ebay
une pour grer mes achats pour la maison et mon bricolage

a vrai dire, je suis vraiment nul, j'apprends petit  petit avec vos prcieux conseils maintenant
mais au lieu de regarder cette tl plus nulle que moi, je suis devant mon cran d'ordinateur

au fait, puisque j'ai capt votre attention j'ai un bug que personne n'a lucid encore :   base 0 d'un graphique    

mes passions, bassin de carpes kos avec un site o je suis admin http://nishikigoi-bassin.fr/forum/index.php


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm0xj9DAIII&feature=c4-overview&list=UU0ICcfVLsSW7pNE1kj0znOg]  les carpes kos     [/ame]

et la plonge sous-marine et la photographie


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BaYq0kteXg&feature=c4-overview&list=UU0ICcfVLsSW7pNE1kj0znOg]  les raies manta, un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes      [/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC2cx9JMXeg&list=UU0ICcfVLsSW7pNE1kj0znOg&index=5]  les raies aigle    [/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cME3Cp7it38&feature=c4-overview&list=UU0ICcfVLsSW7pNE1kj0znOg]  le baliste clown  [/ame]


merci  ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout  ::ccool::

----------


## Muchos

> mais au lieu de regarder cette tl plus nulle que moi, je suis devant mon cran d'ordinateur


Rien que pour a: bienvenue et bonne continuation !

----------


## fredbasseu

la bienvenue  vous, moi aussi je suis assez nul, mais surement plus que vous.
mon premier ordi tait un amstrad 464 (1986)....
et je bidouille comme je peut.

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue  vous  ::): 

Il n'y a pas d'ge pour l'Informatique !

----------


## Linuxman106

Bienvenue,
Mon premier ordinateur fut un AT286 avec 1024Ko de mmoire et disque dur de 20Mo. A cette poque on programmait court et rapide par necessit !




> la bienvenue  vous, moi aussi je suis assez nul, mais surement plus que vous.
> mon premier ordi tait un amstrad 464 (1986)....
> et je bidouille comme je peut.


Votre premier ordinateur est encore pire que le mien,
sincres condolances.

----------


## illight

Je ne savais pas que l'informatique existait dj en 1968  :8O:   ::mrgreen:: 

Je pensais que c'tait un poil plus rcent, genre 1970  :8O:

----------


## Bovino

> Mon premier ordinateur fut un AT286 avec 1024Ko de mmoire et disque dur de 20Mo.


Une bte de guerre par rapport  mon ZX81 : 1ko de mmoire et pas de disque dur !  ::mouarf::

----------

